# opera magazine



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

viewed this on my twitter account. from the opera magazine posted by anna b. just sharing 

1. Readers' letters
"If opera directors had more respect for composers they would listen more closely to the music and interpret from there...There is plenty of action in the music. In fact, it's all there in the music."

2. Muti's Academy
On the 'legato':"Italian are thought of as people who shout, but we're more refined and subtle than others think".
New Production:"In opera houses a np refers to something you see on stage but if you have new conductor and new singers, that is a new production".

3. My opera city: Adam Fischer
"Mozart composed for the voices of singers he had available–if a singer had a problem then he wrote around that.Our job is find the right people to fit the tailor-made arias because we can't change the music.Mozart would have changed


----------

